# Recipedb - Frau Farbissina Dunkelweizen



## carniebrew (28/11/12)

Frau Farbissina Dunkelweizen  Ale - Dunkelweizen  Extract                      Brewer's Notes Recipe for a full boil. If using partial boil: use IanP's spreadsheet to calculate how much of the DME/LME to add at the start of the boil, before hop addition (e.g. 350gm for 7 litres), and adjust hops accordingly using HCF (e.g. move 5gm from 5 min to 60 min addition for 8 litre boil). Add the rest of the LME/DME to the pot at flameout, stir well, cool then add to fermenter (and top up to 21 litres if partial).Pitch yeast at 20ish and ferment around the same. Should come out to more like 5.1% if bulk priming with 190gm dextrose (weizen style is highly carbed). Don't be afraid to use carb drops in your bottles with weizen brews, I find they carb them up just right.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.5 kg Weyermann Wheat Dark    0.25 kg Weyermann Caramunich III    0.15 kg Weyermann Carafa Special I     2.2 kg Briess LME- Weizen    0.5 kg Briess DME- Amber       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      25 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)    10 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 5mins)    5 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     11.5 g DCL Yeast WB-06 - German Wheat         21L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.051 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 13.1 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 4.67%   Colour 39 EBC   Batch Size 21L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## carniebrew (9/1/13)

My latest version of this dunkel is 3 weeks old now, and is drinking really well already. The 900gm of specialty grain was probably overkill, but has given a great freshness to this brew. The colour is perfect, a deep mahogany brown, and the head isn't as aggressive as some previous weizens i've made, but lasts the whole through drinking. No roasted flavours which I was worried about with the Carafa given how dark it is, but as it's the de-husked Carafa Special it's done the job on colour without 'darkening' the flavour.

The expected WB-06 hefe style tartness is there, with moderate clove and a little banana. I fermented at 19.5, will try it closer to 21 next time to compare. Must also try this with a liquid weizen yeast strain at some stage.


----------

